# 1:4 scale Jersey Devil



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

With the kind indulgence of the network, I've been given permission to produce a figure based on the creature I designed for the MonsterQuest show. Here are some WIP shots of the beast, in slideshow form. Thanks for looking!

JD model slideshow by drslickshill - Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks so happy


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Action figures!!!!! W00T!


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> He looks so happy


Yup... having a real issue with that. I've been taking opinions locally on that, and I think that in spite of my attempt to depict him screeching, the closed mouth look would make him more menacing. I'll experiment this evening.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It could be just a matter of an angle adjustment on the head/mouth, so it looks more like this:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

It looks cool the way it is..
Nice Job


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

pretty darn cool


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

darn darn cool cool


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Very nice. When you get to the side shots he doesn't look happy. I'd leave it be.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I think it looks great the way it is. Can't wait to see the final result!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I wouldn't change it, I think he looks way cool.

That slideshow looks like he's doing martial arts kata. "Today, grasshopper, I show you awesome power of... The Stance of Hairy Bird Demon!"

Bet you could kick some serious ass if you mastered that one.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Tough call , but you might try changing the angle of the head and mouth as suggested by Roxy. It has a good snarl going right now. Super job no matter what.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

super sweet, man!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Great sculpt. What material are you using?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Blacklight, do you have an update on this project?


----------



## Bloody Mike (Feb 27, 2008)

Two words......Love it


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is so freaky Good!


----------

